# Wireless-N 2230 ersetzen



## Paulner (10. März 2016)

Hallo,

wie würde ich einen Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 ersetzen, sodass ich folgendes habe: 2,4GHz&5GHz WLAN und Bluetooth Low Energy? 

Lg und Danke im Voraus
Paulner


----------



## flotus1 (11. März 2016)

Normalerweise mit dem passenden Wlan-Adapter Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (7260.HMWWB.R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder wenns nicht ganz so schnell, dafür aber billig sein soll: Intel Wireless-AC 3160 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (3160.HMWWB.R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber aufpassen, manche Notebooks haben eine Whitelist für "erlaubte" Zusatzmodule und man kann nicht einfach alles reinstecken was man will.


----------



## norse (11. März 2016)

Sicherheitshalber nachgefragt : was zu ein Notebook besitzt du? gibt einige mit einer Sperre ...


----------



## Paulner (11. März 2016)

Danke bis hier hin für die Antworten. Ich besitze ein y510p von Lenovo.


----------



## flotus1 (11. März 2016)

In dem Fall hast du leider genau das Problem das wir beide gemeint haben: Im Bios deines Laptops ist eine sogenannte whitelist für erlaubte Adapter hinterlegt.
Du bräuchtest deshalb ein gemoddetes Bios bei dem diese whitelist entfernt wurde. Das ganze geschieht natürlich auf eigene Gefahr und Herstellergaranie ist danach vorbei.
Passende Suchbegriffe wären zum beispiel "y510p lenovo wlan whitelist"


----------



## norse (11. März 2016)

oder du suchst eine lenovo brandet karte ... die sind aber oft recht euer.


----------



## Paulner (11. März 2016)

Also die Garantie ist eh durch. Wie hoch stehen die Chancen beim BIOS-Mod? Und wie macht man sowas? Woran sehe ich denn beim Kauf schon, welche Laptops kein Whitelisting haben? Ist ja irgendwie sinnfrei; die Garantie verliere ich doch sowieso, wenn ich das Laptop aufschraube und die Karte austausche...


----------



## flotus1 (11. März 2016)

Nein, vom Laptop aufschrauben und Steckkarte austauschen verliert man nur in den seltensten Fällen die Garantie. Sofern es überhaupt nachweisbar ist.
Die Chancen bei einem Mod-BIOS stehen gut so lange man sich an die Anleitung hält. Dann ist es auch nicht kritischer als ein normales Bios-Update.
Wie man das mit der whitelist vor dem Kauf wissen kann? Google, Nachfragen beim Hersteller und in Expertenforen.


----------



## norse (13. März 2016)

machen nimmer so viele Hersteller ... aber Lenovo hat das bei allen Notebooks mit dem gesperrten BIOS ... schon ewig.


----------

